# Some vinatge sewing items



## debodun (Jun 14, 2018)

Went through a box I found of my mom's sewing items. I though these were cool:


----------



## hollydolly (Jun 14, 2018)

Oh my goodness , how old are they?  I'v never seen antique thread, how cool is that?


----------



## debodun (Jun 18, 2018)

Some thimbles. The one in the front left corner is only 1/2 inch long - for a child or a pinkie?


----------

